
Meet the New Raspberry Pi 3 - mark_l_watson
http://makezine.com/2016/02/28/meet-the-new-raspberry-pi-3/
======
mark_l_watson
I bought a Raspberry Pi a few months ago and love it. If it had more than 1G
of RAM it could be a serious desktop replacement. I tried using it for several
days as my only work + play computer. I found that Ruby and Clojure
development with Emacs was fine but using IntelliJ was too slow. It supported
my writing tools fine.

If you haven't played with a Pi yet, there are about 6 programming languages
set up and lots of available projects for school kids to experiment with.

